# Intervista a Riccardo Iacona



## Mari' (9 Settembre 2010)

*L' ITALIA IN PRESA DIRETTA - INTERVISTA A RICCARDO IACONA   *​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ftvle5XVIog

In Italia i giornalisti sono una specie in via di estinzione. Rari come porcini fuori stagione. Qualcuno però c'è ancora e scrive e parla e quando lo ascoltiamo sappiamo che dice la verità perché spiega quello che già intuiamo, ma rifiutiamo di accettare. Ignorare la realtà può aiutare a vivere, o meglio a sopravvivere, e molti italiani lo fanno. Iacona ci spiega cosa è veramente successo nel Canale di Sicilia, i suoi morti e i respingimenti verso l'inferno della Libia, la fine dello Stato di diritto, la distruzione del sistema scolastico. La testimonianza di Iacona provoca due reazioni, la prima è la bandiera bianca, il seppellirsi nella propria vita privata, rinunciare a ogni tipo di partecipazione sociale, la seconda, quella che preferisco, è una solenne incazzatura verso i predoni del nostro Paese trasformato in un saccheggio permanente e verso il furto più grave, imperdonabile, quello delle coscienze degli italiani.
_Intervista a Riccardo Iacona._

  "Faccio un mestiere che è un bel privilegio perché mi porta fuori, tanto fuori, e ho passato gli ultimi due, tre anni della mia vita a sentire le storie degli italiani, a seguire le vicende più importanti di questo Paese, quelle che noi riteniamo più importanti, ecco perché ho scritto il libro... perché sentivo il bisogno di fermarmi un attimo dal flusso della comunicazione, giri, monti, mandi in onda... per cercare di vedere le vicende che avevamo trattato con l’occhio rivolto verso il futuro. Ho scoperto tante cose facendo i reportage di PRESADIRETTA, per esempio che questa democrazia si sta restringendo, che questo è un *Paese meno libero*, già lo è adesso, non è un pericolo per il futuro, già adesso è meno libero e ne ho le prove. Ho le prove. Per esempio troverete dei capitoli dedicati alla politica sull’immigrazione, al contrasto alla cosiddetta clandestinità, chiaramente lì si è esercitata una censura, tutta la stagione dei *respingimenti*, i milioni di telespettatori, di italiani che si informano solo guardando uno o due canali generalisti della televisione italiana che sia Mediaset o RAI, non hanno avuto gli strumenti per capire cosa stava succedendo nel *Canale di Sicilia* e questa è una cosa grave, è grave perché falsa la democrazia. Se vi ricordate, era il 2009 quando ci sono stati i primi respingimenti nello spazio di un mese si è andati anche a votare, ci sono state votazioni importanti dove la Lega ha avuto un grosso successo, vi ricordate lo sfondamento oltre il Po? Se ne è parlato moltissimo, il 15% conquistato a Reggio Emilia dove la Lega è diventato il secondo partito della città, il quasi 14% in tutta la Provincia, dove la Lega è diventato il terzo partito della Provincia di Reggio Emilia, stiamo parlando a casa di Bersani, di Prodi, la Lega fa più che Sinistra e Libertà e dell’Italia dei Valori.
*>La Lega ha utilizzato la politica del respingimento in campagna elettorale* e su quello ha costruito il consenso e l’ha potuto fare perché le bugie che troverete tutte elencate in maniera maniacale, virgolettate, del governo, nessuno le ha potute smantellate perché le trasmissioni non se se nono occupate, perché questo è un Paese dove* l’informazione nella sua parte più importante va dietro all’agenda dei temi che decide la politica*.
Un altro aspetto mi ha convinto a scrivere il libro, sui temi importanti, quelli dalla cui risoluzione si decide dove va l’Italia, immigrazione, perché sull’immigrazione si gioca il terreno della futura integrazione, non dobbiamo pensare ad adesso, dobbiamo pensare ai nostri figli, ai figli dei nostri figli, quindi dobbiamo costruire un percorso nel quale, con delle regole rispettate, sia possibile l’integrazione in Italia, sui temi della formazione, come quelli della scuola, sui temi della grande criminalità organizzata, sui temi della casa che significa riprogettare le città... sono tutti temi di media, lunga distanza, che richiedono, se li vuoi affrontare, delle politiche alte, che non possono giocarsi sulla propaganda, sul prodotto che ti vuoi vendere alla prossima elezione, la politica non le affronta. Ho trovato *un Paese abbandonato dalla politica*, si parla sempre male della politica, ma la politica come la immaginiamo noi, come la immagino io, quella con la “P” maiuscola, che si pone il problema di indirizzare il paese da qualche parte, verso il futuro, che non lavora solo sul contingente, sul controllo dell’informazione, sulla bugia, sulla paura, questa politica in Italia manca e se ne sente l’assenza proprio quando attraversi i territori affrontando queste questioni, ecco perché ho scritto "_L’Italia in presa diretta_", perché l’abbiamo chiamato “_Viaggio del paese abbandonato dalla politica_”. un terzo elemento mi ha spinto a essere così iperattivo quest’anno ed è che penso che siamo di fronte a un punto di passaggio importante per la vita politica del nostro Paese, l’Italia può veramente cambiare e cambiare malissimo e sento che *tutti devono fare qualcosa, ognuno nel proprio ambito*. Ognuno, cercando di fare onestamente il proprio lavoro, può spostare la trincea della libertà di solo un centimetro avanti. Non è il momento di tirarsi indietro e stare a coltivarsi il proprio orticello professionale. Grazie." _Riccardo Iacona

http://www.beppegrillo.it/2010/09/litalia_in_pres/index.html
_


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Iacona è un fuori classe.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Iacona è un fuori classe.


 l'ho sempre stimato dai tempi di samarcanda


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *Iacona* è un fuori classe.





Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho sempre stimato dai tempi di *samarcanda*


Santoro ha sempre avuto The Best dei giornalisti di RAI3, anche Ruotolo e' uno molto bravo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Santoro ha sempre avuto The Best dei giornalisti di RAI3, anche Ruotolo e' uno molto bravo.


un altro che adoro.se non sbaglio ha subito serie minacce dalla mafia


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un altro che adoro.se non sbaglio ha subito serie *minacce dalla **mafia*


Non solo gli ha ucciso la cugina:

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...davanti_agli_occhi_del_co_0_97061215428.shtml


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non solo gli ha ucciso la cugina:
> 
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...davanti_agli_occhi_del_co_0_97061215428.shtml


 non lo sapevo, è terribile


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo sapevo, è terribile


SI, una vera tragedia.


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Santoro ha sempre avuto The Best dei giornalisti di RAI3, anche Ruotolo e' uno molto bravo.


 
è vero...sembra che  Santoro li abbia rubati tutti lui dalla scena.


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non solo gli ha ucciso la cugina:
> 
> http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...davanti_agli_occhi_del_co_0_97061215428.shtml


 


non lo sapevo.!!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> è vero...sembra che  Santoro li abbia rubati tutti lui dalla scena.



Io direi che si son "formati" con Santoro, senza di lui non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

ecco, persone cosi,  con questa serietà civile, che non hanno paura di niente e con questo coraggio, ma potrebbero mai mettersi in politica?


certo, io lo auspicherei come cittadina, ma sono convinta che loro avrebbero difficoltà ad accettare una possibile candidatura.


----------



## Micia (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io direi che si son "formati" con Santoro, senza di lui non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa


 

Si, ne sono convinta.

i simili si accarezzano sempre tra di loro.

Un Santoro  un umbecille accanto non se lo metterebbe mai.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinta.
> 
> i simili si accarezzano sempre tra di loro.
> 
> Un Santoro  un umbecille accanto non se lo metterebbe mai.



Pensa te  ha scelto Travaglio e Vauro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinta.
> 
> i simili si accarezzano sempre tra di loro.
> 
> Un Santoro un imbecille accanto non se lo metterebbe mai.


 Non è detto ...pensa chi ci si sposa...


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è detto ...pensa chi ci si sposa...



... e mo cosa ci azzecca :sonar: si parlava di giornalismo e giornalisti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e mo cosa ci azzecca :sonar: si parlava di giornalismo e giornalisti.


 Si può sbagliare a giudicare chi ci si sposa, figurati se non ci si può sbagliare a valutare un giornalista!
Perché non ci sono politici, giornalisti che sembravano competenti, seri e corretti e poi hanno scelto un padrone?


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, ne sono convinta.
> 
> i simili si accarezzano sempre tra di loro.
> 
> Un Santoro  un umbecille accanto non se lo metterebbe mai.


Poi ci sono Maurizio Torrealta e Corradino Mineo di Rai news24  con le loro inchieste.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si può sbagliare a giudicare chi ci si sposa, figurati se non ci si può sbagliare a valutare un giornalista!
> Perché non ci sono politici, giornalisti che sembravano competenti, seri e corretti e poi hanno scelto un padrone?



Si si, vabbuono.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2010)

*X Miciola*

Per darti un'idea di chi e' Maurizio Torrealta ...:

 STUDIO PROFONDO NERO 

 A cura di Maurizio Torrealta 

Tre morti - quella di Enrico Mattei, quella del giornalista Mauro De Mauro e quella di Pier Paolo Pasolini - sono messe in relazione tra loro nel libro di Giuseppe Lo Bianco, "Profondo nero". Del libro - che ricollegano i tre gialli ad attività segrete di Eugenio Cefis, presidente dell'Eni dal '67 al '71- discutono con l'autore lo storico Giuseppe De Lutiis, l'avvocato della famiglia Pasolini Nino Marazzita, l'inviato del Sole 24 ore Alberto Negri, e Vincenzo Vasile, ex direttore del quotidiano palermitano l'Ora. 

*Profondo nero prima parte*
http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/canale-tv.php?id=18822
*
Profondo nero seconda parte*
http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/canale-tv.php?id=18823



... e chi e' Corradino Mineo

http://ilcaffe.blog.rainews24.it/2010/09/07/lassassinio-di-angelo-vassallo/


----------



## Micia (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è detto ...pensa chi ci si sposa...


ma in quell'ambito le scelte sono s-regolate anche da  follia, nevrosi, stati allucinatori, inesperienza, passione che con la ragione di una scelta consapevole e razionale  hanno ben poco a che fare o no?!


----------



## Micia (11 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per darti un'idea di chi e' Maurizio Torrealta ...:
> 
> STUDIO PROFONDO NERO
> 
> ...


Mari', grazie. me lo leggo domani a quest'ora so' un po' rinco.


----------



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari', grazie. me lo leggo domani a quest'ora so' un po' rinco.


Micia sono dei video/intervista, molto interessanti :up:


Ciao.


----------

